# Paph. St Swithin Problems



## eOrchids (Nov 30, 2006)

Well it seems that my Paph. St. Swithin is having a few problems. Anyone know what is causing these problems & are there any cures.
















This problem looked similar to Heathers' roth (cell collapse). But seems a bit extreme!

So any suggestions what might cause this and how to cure it.


----------



## bwester (Nov 30, 2006)

fungal maybe??
try some phyton 27 or clearys 3336


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm really not sure, Eric. In the second photo, what does the underside of that leaf look like?


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 1, 2006)

Heather said:


> I'm really not sure, Eric. In the second photo, what does the underside of that leaf look like?



Something like this...






Closer view:


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

That looks like thrip damage to me...I'm afraid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

What's on the inside looks like rot to me. (The Er... word.)


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Eric, is it crusty or mushy? Or neither?


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 1, 2006)

Heather said:


> Eric, is it crusty or mushy? Or neither?



mushy


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

hrm, mushy and smelly? Like kinda medicinal? If so, that's rot. Isolate and treat w/ cinnamon (at the least) and physan or phyton at best.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

Like I said, rot.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 1, 2006)

great...rot!


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

I dunno...does it have a scent? It just doesn't look that wet and mushy to me...enough to be erwinia? I don't know.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 1, 2006)

Heather said:


> I dunno...does it have a scent? It just doesn't look that wet and mushy to me...enough to be erwinia? I don't know.



nope no scent...is that good or bad?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2006)

The rot doesn't look like it's progressed very far yet. But if you let it go farther and get worse, it will smell bad.


----------

